# Air flow to cabin filter



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Ashokan1 said:


> Where does the air flow to the cabin filter originate? I changed my filter recently and noticed a little rodent digging on the intake side of the filter. Wondering where it originates so I can place some screening over it to keep them buggers out.


I'm not positive on this but I think it's here:


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks I'll take a closer look at that.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me that I needed to check the cabin air filter on my 2013 Cruze with 31,000 miles. Pulled it out and it was pretty bad! Loaded with leaves and quite black.








Obviously it had not been changed since the car was new so I ordered a replacement from eBay for $8.00. Cheap enough!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Philb said:


> I'm not positive on this but I think it's here:
> View attachment 198393


Wrong side. If you look closely you'll see the vents on the driver's side have the holes in them.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, I think it's near the coolant tank. That's a large part of why the car has suffered from coolant smell in the interior.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

obermd said:


> Wrong side. If you look closely you'll see the vents on the driver's side have the holes in them.


I actually went to look at my 2013 Cruze. These three areas have openings in them:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If you were to remove the fenders you would find rather large, squarish openings at the ends of the plenum (the channel that the air is drawn into).
These are additional drains, but as the OP has found, critters can climb into the airspace between the front fender and 'A' pillar and make it into the plenum.......their curiosity and search for food often finds them falling down the air inlet (on the far right, opposite the inlet grill) and onto the cabin filter.
Sometimes they get out, sometimes that is their last event..........debris and signs of gnawing obviously mean they figured it out......a stinky body you have to get out of the system means they didn't fare so well.

Good Morning.....think about this, enjoy breakfast, ha ha.

Rob


----------

